# World of warcraft on Android tablet



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok so here's the thing: I've been waiting for the nexus 7 announcement cuz I was pretty sure I was gonna get one. Now that I've seen it and it's official I'll be ordering one. With that much power and the way Android is growing this could easily replace all my pc needs. Except for world of warcraft. I already use my phone for everything except wow anyway. Does anyone know of a way to get this working? I know I could vnc to that laptop but what use is that? I want a way to replace my laptop.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

ARM tablet so not going to happen.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Why is that?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

You would have to know the differences between CPU architecture to know why. Since you probably have just a passing interest in it, I'm sure you can understand me not typing out a 30-60 minute reply about the finer points of ARM versus Intel x86 CPU architecture and the pros and cons of RISC to CISC instruction sets.

Basically you're trying to fit a square peg into a round hole and don't have the set of directions to do it or the intellectual property rights.

If you're interested in finding out more, the wiki articles on each topic can summarize them.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Hmm well thanks for the info. Wonder if blizzard will make it happen one day? Android is a big market.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Phaze08 said:


> Hmm well thanks for the info. Wonder if blizzard will make it happen one day? Android is a big market.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


It's probable. Most likely on iOS first.


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Some people on the warcraft forums mentioned splashtop hd......what is that? Can't seem to find it on play.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

still need a computer to use that


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

7 inch screen for a game people dump thousands of hours into? No f'ing thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

I've used splash top for this and it is soooooooo slooooooow.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

I can't really see having a tablet and a laptop I mean they do the same thing. I really want a tab though. If it could happen id definitely play it on there since its only a bit smaller than my screen and 2x as fast.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------

